# intercept text messages? or sniff packets sent by phones?



## mikesx4911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Is there a app that sniff packets sent by cell phones, my whole goal would be to intercept text messages or the data thats sent by cell phones. I came up with this idea when I was messing around with packet sniffer and thought about the idea but on cell phones. Is there something already out like this?


----------



## droidhacks (Jul 15, 2010)

*Wireshark at a "router"*

While not an on-device solution, I use this setup when I want to watch the traffic between my phone and the network:

"sorry, apparently I can't post a link to this forum, it's at my site droidhacks.com, click on the wireshark tag in the sidebar and you'll find the post"

Having a full Wireshark install running on the desktop is great for poking through the data. I think some folks do the capture on the device and then just move the capture file across. Also helps sometimes to pull the SIM to make sure all the traffic goes through the laptop and not through the network. Sharing on OS X with an handset can be a bit fidgety when first starting up.


----------



## R3nrut (Jul 17, 2010)

Find shark for android and sharkreader.  Both of which can be found in this forum.

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## tmpmailone (Nov 14, 2010)

can this be countermanded? stoped, disabled somehow? encrypted packets? someone's safety could be at risk.


----------



## rTiGd2 (Nov 15, 2010)

Are you looking to capture the communications of other phones, rather than your own? If so, good luck, it's encrypted traffic.


----------



## Infinitum (Nov 15, 2010)

Sounds pretty stupid and no, it is not possible. I would rather want a network sniffer for android. Connect to your local coffee shop network and start sniffing.


----------



## tmpmailone (Nov 15, 2010)

rTiGd2 said:


> Are you looking to capture the communications of other phones, rather than your own? If so, good luck, it's encrypted traffic.

Click to collapse



no, i'm just curious how this can be done.

if its encrypted how can you read the packets with your program then ?

some kind of id or serial number?


----------



## rTiGd2 (Nov 15, 2010)

tmpmailone said:


> no, i'm just curious how this can be done.
> 
> if its encrypted how can you read the packets with your program then ?
> 
> some kind of id or serial number?

Click to collapse



Ok, I think we need a rather large dose of reality here. You'll not manage it, simple as that, certainly not from a consumer device. I suspect you are thinking along the line of WiFi wireless, where you can monitor what other devices are sending. If you really wish to know more then google 'usrp' and you'll soon see you'll need far more hardware and software to start capturing GSM traffic.


----------



## tmpmailone (Nov 15, 2010)

ok so you're saying with my router i can't capture my text messages, like those sent and received with the YMesenger app ?

so its possible to sniff datalines?


----------



## sfreemanoh (Nov 15, 2010)

tmpmailone said:


> ok so you're saying with my router i can't capture my text messages, like those sent and received with the YMesenger app ?
> 
> so its possible to sniff datalines?

Click to collapse



Yes, it's possibly to sniff datalines, as well as WiFi.


----------



## gammexane (Nov 15, 2010)

I think you should break out with you gf


----------



## morning_wood (Nov 16, 2010)

this thread is too funny ( lol )

encryption - lol
cant sniff - lmao!!

link1


I am a network security specialist and you people are just too funny saying "cant" "impossible" "illegal" .. .. ..


----------



## britoso (Nov 16, 2010)

morning_wood said:


> link1

Click to collapse



 Nice info.
Packet sniffing over public wifi is well known, but I learnt something new today


----------



## morning_wood (Nov 17, 2010)

Chris Paget hapens to be a personal friend of mine


----------



## sfreemanoh (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure intercepting phone calls would still be "illegal", regardless of the fact that you're a network security specialist.

But yes, nothing is impossible, that's pretty much a given. Give someone enough expertise and resources, anything can be hacked. Encryption is actually important, so the general, uninformed riff-raff can't access anything they want. Like my previous statement, it can still be hacked, but it's better that not being encrypted at all.


morning_wood said:


> this thread is too funny ( lol )
> 
> encryption - lol
> cant sniff - lmao!!
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Sunshine08 (Oct 22, 2020)

So, my ex husband is using a packet sniffer to read all of my info that I txt over my phone. He is living with me until he closes on his new house (30 days out). I have installed a VPN on my phone. What else do I need to do? He says he can see all messages that I send, both txt and messenger as well as my calls?? He is a programmer, so I know he knows what he’s doing, how can I get my privacy back? I’m afraid that he will always be spying on me and it’s very frustrating.


----------



## CS7Mbg (Oct 23, 2020)

Sunshine08 said:


> So, my ex husband is using a packet sniffer to read all of my info that I txt over my phone. He is living with me until he closes on his new house (30 days out). I have installed a VPN on my phone. What else do I need to do? He says he can see all messages that I send, both txt and messenger as well as my calls?? He is a programmer, so I know he knows what he’s doing, how can I get my privacy back? I’m afraid that he will always be spying on me and it’s very frustrating.

Click to collapse



Do you use Google Messages app for text messages? If so check if it is connected to Messages for web. Also if you use Whatsapp check if it is connected to Whatsapp web. I recommend to change password for all the services, Google, Facebook and so on and reset the phone to factory defaults. I don't think this has anything to do with packet sniffing.


----------

